# Polyphia tabs???



## svenlk (Aug 27, 2013)

anyone know where I can get my hands on some polyphia tabs? preferably guitar pro


----------



## Teslarok (Aug 27, 2013)

They have a couple guitar pro files on ultimate-guitar. Polyphia Tabs : 4 Tabs Total @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## svenlk (Aug 27, 2013)

you sir are the man


----------



## saffydukes (Aug 28, 2013)

ive been trying to find a persevere tab from them. Aaron from intervals solo is just too good


----------



## RND (Oct 22, 2013)

This guy does the huge sweep run at the beginning of Persevere very well


Other than that, I don't know of anything hinting how Persevere is played besides the recording


----------

